# English flatwork...stirrups too short?



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

They look a hole or two too short for jumping. I do dressage so it looks VERY short to me lol.

Also your leg is too far back, so you aren't balanced on your horse and probably sitting too much on your pubic bone.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

Way too short... there is no way they properly hit your ankle... Totally relax your legs, like you were riding bareback. I would put them at least 2 holes lower.


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

yes way too short and your knee looks like its going to pop out in front of that knee roll. i am betting you will be way more comfortable with your stirrups down a couple holes!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

too short. Saddle looks a bit small for you. nice how you've got your leg under you. When you drop them two notches, your foot will be in great alingment.


----------



## OwnedByAlli (Nov 8, 2011)

I ride dressage (well, flatwork) with the stirrups hitting just below my ankle bone, but not so long Im reaching for them. You could try the arm measurement- lay your fingers under the skirt on the bar and the stirrup should come into your armpit, although i do this and add a hole to the length because I seem to have short arms haha


----------



## deise (Nov 9, 2011)

wayy to short


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I agree that they are wayyy too short! Other than that, though, your body alignment looks good. It looks like you may have dropped your thumbs to the inside though?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

The right length for jumping XC above training level.....for everything else, too short.


----------



## ElvenAngel81 (Jun 6, 2012)

Haha, I'm sure you got your answer


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Wowza they definitely look too short! Putting them down a good couple of holes at least will feel better. Your lower leg is well underneath you as well, which is good, but the longer stirrup will make it even better :lol:


----------

